# FDA crackdown on e-liquid



## Hooked (17/8/19)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/08/...rrels-from-the-fda-as-berkeley-bans-flavours/

13 August 2019

"Nineteen chemicals often found in e-liquid have been added to the list of “Harmful and potentially harmful constituents (HPHC). This doesn’t amount to an actual ban on the chemicals, but it will mean a lot more work for liquid makers – and they’re already being hammered by the cost of complying with the FDA’s notorious “deeming regulations”.

The HPHC list was first issued in 2012 and contained 93 chemicals found in tobacco and tobacco smoke. Now it’s being expanded to cover vaping – and the FDA have come up with a very speculative list of “harmful” ingredients.

Some of the chemicals on the list are already being phased out by the vaping industry itself. For example diacetyl, a buttery flavouring, has been tentatively linked to an incurable lung disease (although there’s no evidence it’s harmful at the levels found in e-cig vapour). Glycidol is a thermal breakdown product of glycerol, and has been found in e-cigarette vapour. The FDA claim ethylene glycol is sometimes used as a solvent in e-liquid; it isn’t, because it’s toxic. Diethylene glycol is also toxic; it’s on the list because the FDA are concerned that e-liquid might somehow be contaminated with it.

E-liquid makers and importers will now have to supply the FDA with lab test results showing the levels of each of these new HPHCs in every product they sell. Coming on top of the massive cost required to get a Pre Market Tobacco Authorisation as required by the deeming regs, it’s certain to drive many smaller liquid makers out of business. That, of course, is probably the aim.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

